# First house as my own company DONE!!!!!!!



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Located in Bethel,CT. 6 Apartments,3 fire escapes/Staircases. Built in the 20's.

Original color.......










Finished product....


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks good! did you miss that left side on that dormer?

What part of CT do you service? Im from the farmington valley


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

sweet 1st job. looks great! some can't even finish a job when being employed let alone on their own. great job.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

What a differnece. You should take a few close up pics so I can get a look at the amazing prep work.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Congrats! Looks real good.


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Looks good! did you miss that left side on that dormer?
> 
> What part of CT do you service? Im from the farmington valley


Yes that part of the Dormer was NOT done in this pic. I have a ton more pics. Ill be posting a link. I am meeting with the customer this week and doing a final touch up etc. I grew up in Hebron (Glastonbury). I now live in Manchester. Since im just getting going on my own i work where ever. Bethel was about a hour and 20 min ride. That was a little too far BUT for my first job she got a great price and I got a Business, Truck, 3 sprayers and a TON more work. Not to mention about a million lessons learned.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

looks :thumbup:


----------



## CajunDavid (Jul 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, that's a heck of a first job! Looks good. I'm in CT as well, down in Groton.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks real good. Good luck with the business.


----------



## Temple (May 25, 2012)

Thats a big job. Looks great. Color change makes it pop. I bet the customer was very pleased.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks good man!

Please share what products you used.

Thanks...


----------



## Cowoak (Jun 17, 2012)

That's one fine looking color. Great job.:notworthy:

What paint did you use and what method to apply?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks nice Euro.. Some nice trim detail on that house. Was there a lot of prep involved?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Did you take off the downspouts? That looks like it would have been a pita.

Did you use all ladders or did you use scaffold?

Come on, we want details!


----------



## NewImagePainting (Jun 23, 2012)

i can imagine the prepwork on the windows and cornice...vn...

did that swing door get replaced?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Congrats on your first job. Really looks good. Those photos are going to look great on my website. Thanks


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. ALOT scrapping. I used SW woodscapes and on the trim i mixed EB,KILZ2 and a100.

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Eurosportgti said:


> Thanks guys. ALOT scrapping. I used SW woodscapes and on the trim i mixed EB,KILZ2 and a100.
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


 You mentioned the home was built in the 1920's...was this an RRP project?


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Eurosportgti said:


> Thanks guys. ALOT scrapping. I used SW woodscapes and on the trim i mixed EB,KILZ2 and a100.
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


When you say you mixed kilz2, a100 and eb..you mean you boxed them together before application or you used them seperatley?


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> When you say you mixed kilz2, a100 and eb..you mean you boxed them together before application or you used them seperatley?


Sorry, boxed them together

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Eurosportgti said:


> Sorry, boxed them together
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


Just some friendly advice, you may want to avoid doing that again especially since you are starting out. It might hold up over time(will be interesting to see), but primer and paint wernt meant to be mixed together. Definitley not from different brands. Not to mention it throws the sheen off for a trim paint(id suggest at least superpaint if you are going with SW)

Scrape and sand all your failures, prime, then topcoat.


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Just some friendly advice, you may want to avoid doing that again especially since you are starting out. It might hold up over time(will be interesting to see), but primer and paint wernt meant to be mixed together. Definitley not from different brands. Not to mention it throws the sheen off for a trim paint(id suggest at least superpaint if you are going with SW)
> 
> Scrape and sand all your failures, prime, then topcoat.


I know. Thank u though. Kilz2 isnt really just a primer tho. As far as sheen. It kept it flat as they wanted. I underestimated the job and material cost so its partially my fault but by adding a little extra eb it should be ok. Up close all the dentel work need serioua work also

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Eurosportgti said:


> I know. Thank u though. Kilz2 isnt really just a primer tho. As far as sheen. It kept it flat as they wanted. I underestimated the job and material cost so its partially my fault but by adding a little extra eb it should be ok. Up close all the dentel work need serioua work also
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


no kilz2 is a primer. http://www.kilz.com/masterchem/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=ef4c693378683210VgnVCM1000006b0910acRCRD and even if it wasnt, its not a good idea to start mixing up different paints. 

What exactly is eb?


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Emulsabond.

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Just some friendly advice, you may want to avoid doing that again especially since you are starting out. It might hold up over time(will be interesting to see), but primer and paint wernt meant to be mixed together. Definitley not from different brands. Not to mention it throws the sheen off for a trim paint(id suggest at least superpaint if you are going with SW)
> 
> Scrape and sand all your failures, prime, then topcoat.


I know this type of thing is frowned upon in this forum. However I have to admit in my world, custom mixing stains and paints is a 50 year old practice passed down from my grandfather, to my father and then to me. I could rattle off dozens of stories about custom mixing paints stains and primers to give myself and my projects a huge advantage. Ill wait until I start getting ripped on to share my experiences.
Thanks guys, thanks S&C,
Jay


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

I may only be 30 but ive worked with a company who has 40+ yrs exp and boxing some paints isnt the wort tho.g in the world. Also Kilz is a stainblocker which i needed on the trim

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woah now...

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey you could be right, i honestly dont know i havent tried it. If it works for you thats all that matters.

TJ loves kills2


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I guess i wouldnt want a systematic failure on a job that big. 

Too risky for me to wanna try and play chemist like that.

I prime first. Then I paint. 

You got 3 different types of products mixed together.

Hope it works out.

Did you paint the windows with this same cocktail?

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> I guess i wouldnt want a systematic failure on a job that big.
> 
> Too risky for me to wanna try and play chemist like that.
> 
> ...


Im not playing chemist by any means. I added about a half a gallon of kilz to 5 gallons of a100. And isnt emulsa bond meant to be mixed into paint as a bonding agent? Yes it is. I did a ton of research on it. How could a half gallon throw off 6 gallons? Eb is the perfect product for this application.

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Eurosportgti said:


> Im not playing chemist by any means. I added about a half a gallon of kilz to 5 gallons of a100. And isnt emulsa bond meant to be mixed into paint as a bonding agent? Yes it is. I did a ton of research on it. How could a half gallon throw off 6 gallons? Eb is the perfect product for this application.
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


Where did you research mixing kills2 into paint?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Emulsabond is only recommend on the first coat. Any waterbased primer needs to dry a least 4 hours for the stain blocking capabilities to work. by mixing with the paint you lose that. Sounds like a hack job. ( I don't mean any disrespect).


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Emulsa bond is desinged to chemically bond to chaulky surfaces. 

So you used kills 2 as a stainblocker but only a 10% ratio?

Not sure how you will get any stainblocking out of that, not to mention its about the worst performing as that goes.

Let me ask you, if you did have failure on the areas you applied the cocktail, who would you blame, and how would you be able to determine the cause?

Even if it was bad paint, do you think you could get any support from sw? All warranties would be void.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

There are a few basic common sense rules I follow when custom mixing paints and stains. No.1 inside paint for interiors (no brainer) exterior for exterior. My most used exterior recipe for solid staining ( there are a lot of cedar homes in my area) is a ratio of solid stain, solid decking stain, and a small ratio of premium exterior paint. The paint serves several purposes. The filling power is increased, color retention and fading, it also helps with flashing on weathered cedar. It's funny this topic came up, three days ago I recieved a call from a cust who's home I stained 7 years ago this month. He could not stop talking my ear off about how good it has held up and has faded only slightly. He said they were lucky to three good summers out of their stain in the past. Everyone has their own way of doing things. This is just how I was taught to do it and how my dad always does it. 
Jay


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Mixing a bit of paint into solid stain to me is a lot different than talking priming.

Do you prime at all with these cedar sided jobs you speak of?

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

All mixing aside: kills2, nuff said


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

There was only 1 coat on the trim so yes eb was perfect to apply yo the 100 yr old chaulky surface. Look at it. It covered. And kilz2 is int/ext. Read the link above. It has been on there for 3 months now with no issues at all. Why would i have a warrenty issue witg sw? A100 is a100. Ive used ut a million times. The little amount that was mixed in will have NO effect at all in the way the oai t willl hold up
Also eb is not only reccomended for first coat. It can be uaed in top coat also.

Im spraying 2 coats on shutters tomm with eb in BOTH coats


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Eurosportgti said:


> There was only 1 coat on the trim so yes eb was perfect to apply yo the 100 yr old chaulky surface. Look at it. It covered. And kilz2 is int/ext. Read the link above. It has been on there for 3 months now with no issues at all. Why would i have a warrenty issue witg sw? A100 is a100. Ive used ut a million times. The little amount that was mixed in will have NO effect at all in the way the oai t willl hold up
> Also eb is not only reccomended for first coat. It can be uaed in top coat also.
> 
> Im spraying 2 coats on shutters tomm with eb in BOTH coats


I don't really have a dog in this fight since I stopped doing exteriors some time ago but I too seemed to recall EB only being recommended for the first coat. Checking out the specs page on their website it does does say under *Application*: _"NOTE: Use only in the first coat of paint"_. And then again under *Restrictions*: _"Use only in the first coat. Do not add E-B Emulsa Bond to gloss latex paints for the first coat. E-B Emulsa Bond is not for interior use."_

Perhaps you can use it without issues on the subsequent top coats. Just sharing what the manufacture's recommendations are.

http://www.duspec.com/DuSpec2/document/DocumentDisplayController.htm?documentId=664625


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm done. 

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok. I dont want to argue. The customer was more then happy and ao am i. Ill poat more pix this week. Thanks

Adam

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I get it now, you are just messing with us amiright?

Alternate trolling account?

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> I get it now, you are just messing with us amiright?
> 
> Alternate trolling account?
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


Pix will speak for themaelves

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok so what is the recipe again?

I might try it on this bad boy...

I"m wondering what to charge too.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Ok so what is the recipe again?
> 
> I might try it on this bad boy...
> 
> ...


Finny guy. If your going to knock me plesse dont post or msg me

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Ok so what is the recipe again?
> 
> I might try it on this bad boy...
> 
> ...


 
TJ,

Damn bro that is some worn siding my man. Is this a real gig you have going? It looks like one of those jobs that is probably worse in person than in the photos.
Thanks for sharing man,
Jay


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

ColorQuest said:


> TJ,
> 
> Damn bro that is some worn siding my man. Is this a real gig you have going? It looks like one of those jobs that is probably worse in person than in the photos.
> Thanks for sharing man,
> Jay


Alright. Ill get close ups. Whats the deal with alll the attacks? I joined this site for info and share ideas. If you dont like it dont post. I have nothing to prove to anyone. Ive done this long enough and am booked all. Year into winter so close up pics it is. Just to make you guys happy

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Eurosportgti said:


> Thanks guys. ALOT scrapping. I used SW woodscapes and on the trim i mixed EB,KILZ2 and a100.
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


 Adam...you never answered my question... Just curious being the home was built in the 1920's ,was this an RRP project?


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

CliffK said:


> Adam...you never answered my question... Just curious being the home was built in the 1920's ,was this an RRP project?


Sorry with alll these attacks i misssed it......no it was not

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Eurosportgti said:


> Pix will speak for themaelves
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


 Do you offer a picture warranty or what? pics don't mean sh!t. I would like to see that job 1 year from now if you are still in business.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Eurosportgti said:


> Sorry with alll these attacks i misssed it......no it was not
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


 I am surprised with all the prep and considering the age of the house. I would have bet anything that you would find lead on that trim/woodwork. It's great when it works out that way. It really looks nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Ok so what is the recipe again?
> 
> I might try it on this bad boy...
> 
> ...


 TJ...where did you get that photo of my house???


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Do you offer a picture warranty or what? pics don't mean sh!t. I would like to see that job 1 year from now if you are still in business.


Ok buddy. Who said anything about a pic warrenty? I know the owner personally. The house was stripped. This is the second time its beeen painted since. Like i said msg me ig you have an issue. Not my forst rodeo bud. I am lic, lead cert and a llc. From 1 far away pic you camt tell sh!t so you dont know what your talki g about. Ill give you the address and you cam go see it yoyrself since your so concerned. I have nothing to worrry about bit getting paid and thats not a problem. My work speaks for itself amd i have a line waitimg on me
........
I love internet tough guys
Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CliffK said:


> TJ...where did you get that photo of my house???


Cliff,
Isn't that the one TJ did for you LAST year?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice job moe. Lotta square footage their for a house. Did you work it alone? how many man days? Good luck to you. I myself wouldn't lose any sleep over the paint mixing thing. Carry on.


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Oden said:


> Nice job moe. Lotta square footage their for a house. Did you work it alone? how many man days? Good luck to you. I myself wouldn't lose any sleep over the paint mixing thing. Carry on.


I had a guy but he was useless. 85% alone. 65 man hrs for me. 65 for him. 10 spent actually working tho

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

How much?


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> How much?


I know right.....Seems like quite "limited" hours to put into such a project. Something like that easily goes for 20k + around here!


----------



## pucks101 (Mar 29, 2012)

So is this now considered another "paint & primer in one" thread?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I know right.....Seems like quite "limited" hours to put into such a project. Something like that easily goes for 20k + around here!


No way. it's a rental. That landlord squeezed six apartments into that old house. That property is a money maker. He probably needed a fresh coat of paint to keep his C.O. Or pass his HUD inspection. A twenty thousand dollar estimate would've gotten thrown in the trash and the painter that gave it to him wouldn't be estimating any of the paint jobs needed on the rest of his properties. A guy that owns that building might have a pile of them too.


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

Eurosportgti said:


> Alright. Ill get close ups. Whats the deal with alll the attacks? I joined this site for info and share ideas. If you dont like it dont post. I have nothing to prove to anyone. Ive done this long enough and am booked all. Year into winter so close up pics it is. Just to make you guys happy
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


Adam,

You quoted my comment to TJ I made about his pic of the old siding. I haven't been on this forum long myself either bro. 99% of the members on this site that post frequently are top notch professional tradesmen. No need to prove anything here man, the guys that do usually get hassled. Your pics look good too btw. No worries you can put down the drywall axe.
Jay


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Euro.....I dunno much about the concoction you used. I'm a conservative TJ kind of guy, just like a boring golf game....fairway, green, cup.

The hounds are circulating. Best you pull some alfa male moves and call this thread yours.

.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Shouldn't the title be changed to "First house I have done!!!!!!!"?

There is no company.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Please lets try not to be rude to other members, hostile or belittling remarks are in one ear and out hte other with the message lost. 

Adam, I think what some of us are finding to be a potential problem is the mixing of products such as kilz with your finish. This leads into a potential failure farther down the line and if you have been doing this practice for many years then it may be easier to say that I have never had a problem from this course of action but if it is something new you are doing then you may be a little quick to say that it will not lead to failure does always become evident immediately. Also no way you will get a paint rep to side with you if you are altering their products in this manner. 

Welcome to PaintTalk Adam.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Split coating is nothing new, painters have been doing this for decades if not centuries. As long as coatings blend together there is no problem.

I have split coated and what I have gained from it is added adhesion and hide.

I do recommend doing it with the same manufacture and same coating system.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Cliff,
> Isn't that the one TJ did for you LAST year?


 Yeah...I need to talk to him about the 9 year warranty!!!


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Please lets try not to be rude to other members, hostile or belittling remarks are in one ear and out hte other with the message lost.
> 
> Adam, I think what some of us are finding to be a potential problem is the mixing of products such as kilz with your finish. This leads into a potential failure farther down the line and if you have been doing this practice for many years then it may be easier to say that I have never had a problem from this course of action but if it is something new you are doing then you may be a little quick to say that it will not lead to failure does always become evident immediately. Also no way you will get a paint rep to side with you if you are altering their products in this manner.
> 
> Welcome to PaintTalk Adam.


I am done arguing. If they dont like my work oh well. I got paid. I started a business. Ive moved on. My cuatomers are happy. I didnt pick up a brush yesterday. Say wgar yoy will.

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

One thing that concerns me is the emulsabond deal.

You say you did your research and stuff, and that's what you should do.
As a "professional" you have a responsibility to do things correctly and know what you are doing to a customers property.

You say it's fine to use emulsabond with a second coat. The Flood company clearly states to use it only with a first coat. This tells me that you are either ignoring this or somehow overlooked it. Either way, to me, that is being irresponsible. I don't get off on telling you that you are wrong. I'm just trying to point out some things that could get you in trouble down the line.

In the end, this is just a apt house and one job. But, you gotta consider what may happen down the road.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Oden said:


> No way. it's a rental. That landlord squeezed six apartments into that old house. That property is a money maker. He probably needed a fresh coat of paint to keep his C.O. Or pass his HUD inspection. A twenty thousand dollar estimate would've gotten thrown in the trash and the painter that gave it to him wouldn't be estimating any of the paint jobs needed on the rest of his properties. A guy that owns that building might have a pile of them too.



I meant a house that size in my area... but I agree to your explanation of that context.


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> One thing that concerns me is the emulsabond deal.
> 
> You say you did your research and stuff, and that's what you should do.
> As a "professional" you have a responsibility to do things correctly and know what you are doing to a customers property.
> ...


Your completly right. It does say that. I have a can in front of me. I just sprayed 8 shutters with eb in both coats. I spoke with a flood rep and sw rep and they both said on alum and plastic this is a good idea. Like i said i didnt just pick up a brush. Ive done ot before. Products say one thing on a can but thats mainly to cover them

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Eurosportgti said:


> Your completly right. It does say that. I have a can in front of me. I just sprayed 8 shutters with eb in both coats. I spoke with a flood rep and sw rep and they both said on alum and plastic this is a good idea. Like i said i didnt just pick up a brush. Ive done ot before. Products say one thing on a can but thats mainly to cover them
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


So the flood rep said use it in both coats?
Why would he/she contradict the companies blatant specs? 

Why would it be a good idea on a subsequent coat regardless of the substrate, when the second coating will be bonding not to the surface but to the first coat of finish?

It's ok, just be real about it. You said you went over budget. It sounds to me that this is a way to cut material and labor down. No primer, emulsabond it, save time by just using the same mix for the second coat. You say a SW and Flood rep said it was ok, this sounds very fishy to me.


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

I did bid the house low. But it was my first bid. I got a business, tools, 3 pumps, truck, ladders, hic # , ins, etc. I mixed in the kilz from the begining not because i ran out of money. And the shutters came out MINT with eb in both coats

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Eurosportgti said:


> I did bid the house low. But it was my first bid. I got a business, tools, 3 pumps, truck, ladders, hic # , ins, etc. I mixed in the kilz from the begining not because i ran out of money. And the shutters came out MINT with eb in both coats
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


You profited enough for three rigs ladders and a truck? And you bid low? How much did you spend on a truck and rigs?


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

I dont like to talk numbers but i have a graco 1000, 190es and milwalkee as a backup. 2, 24 ft ladders, 32 ft, 40 ft and 2, 4 ft. 2, 6 ft. 2 combos and scaff......

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Alright I will probably be laughed off the forum for this. I have worked for big shops on the east and west coast union and non. They all did this.

Here is an example of a simple split coat on smooth never painted drywall.

1st coat Glidden Pro Finishes Life Master Primer.

2nd coat Glidden Pro Finishes Life Master Primer and Glidden Pro Finishes Life Master
Flat mixed 50-50.

3rd coat Glidden Pro Finishes Life Master Flat.

Don't knock me for what contractors have been doing coast to coast for decades.

Remember this is only a example.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Eurosportgti said:


> I dont like to talk numbers but i have a graco 1000, 190es and milwalkee as a backup. 2, 24 ft ladders, 32 ft, 40 ft and 2, 4 ft. 2, 6 ft. 2 combos and scaff......
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


And a truck from a paint job. In 65 man hours? Thats a hellava week. What the heck am I missing?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Silly me. All these years I have been just priming with primer and painting with paint. Wtf is wrong with me.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Silly me. All these years I have been just priming with primer and painting with paint. Wtf is wrong with me.


Holly Sh!t. I wonder if we could mix our primer with wood putty,crackshot, caulk and the paint and just apply 2 coats.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Silly me. All these years I have been just priming with primer and painting with paint. Wtf is wrong with me.


Come on down to Texas were they use flat paint for primer. This dude is a genius and he scored a few bad assed rigs and a truck in one weeks worth of work. Plus enough money to pay for insurance and licensing ,on a 100 year old house that didn't have lead. This dude is bad assed.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Holly Sh!t. I wonder if we could mix our primer with wood putty,crackshot, caulk and the paint and just apply 2 coats.


Shut up edgar! That was my idea first! Me and a behr rep are working on this product right now.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

And you only need one coat.


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok. Im done letting you guys take personal shots at me. I have not been tide or disrespectful to a single one of you. Im done. Of you want to talk msg me

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Holly Sh!t. I wonder if we could mix our primer with wood putty,crackshot, caulk and the paint and just apply 2 coats.


And toothpaste.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Shut up edgar! That was my idea first! Me and a behr rep are working on this product right now.


I'm going to patent it first with SW, It'll be really really expensive


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Eurosportgti said:


> Ok. Im done letting you guys take personal shots at me. I have not been tide or disrespectful to a single one of you. Im done. Of you want to talk msg me


I get my feelings hurt here all the time.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I get my feelings hurt here all the time.


Just shut it Steve!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Eurosportgti said:


> Ok. Im done letting you guys take personal shots at me. I have not been tide or disrespectful to a single one of you. Im done. Of you want to talk msg me
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


Relax chief, it's the Internet. We do a lot of painting and recognize proper procedures and also notice when some things may not add up. I really don't care what you mixed with what or whether you followed EPA protocols. The house looks nice from what I can tell. Legal or paint issues are on you as a new fledgling independent contractor. I'm glad it turned out good for you and the client, walk on and potentially reflect on the criticism you received as advice for future projects.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Eurosportgti said:


> Ok. Im done letting you guys take personal shots at me. I have not been tide or disrespectful to a single one of you. Im done. Of you want to talk msg me
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


I think you might be taking it the wrong way..theres some advice if you choose to take it. The last thing you want when you startup is callbacks, maybe it would be better to just go with whats tried and true intitally, give yourself some core references?

Kills2 isnt a good primer for exterior, actually i dont think its a good primer period. Most guys in ct use slow dry oil on ext. It sinks in the pores alot better, and you will stain block 10x better than latex kilz. Mixing a primer into the paint, no matter how small an amount in your mind will void whatever manufacturer warranty you have on the paint. You are compromising yourself.

Your job looks awesome, clearly you dont have a problem with quality work. All anyone is saying on here is you may want to reconsider your product application..


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

robladd said:


> Split coating is nothing new, painters have been doing this for decades if not centuries. As long as coatings blend together there is no problem.
> 
> I have split coated and what I have gained from it is added adhesion and hide.
> 
> I do recommend doing it with the same manufacture and same coating system.


You just gave me a flashback. I forgot but that was common(not that mix exactly) but yeh all the biggest buildings used to go that way. I think it used to specked. They could count your coats by what was on the walls. I never heard of any of it falling off.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I just removed burnt hot dogs and chicken from the grill because of this thread.

Welcome to the SL, Eurospaghetti.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> I just removed burnt hot dogs and chicken from the grill because of this thread.
> 
> Welcome to the SL, Eurospaghetti.


Steves a hack griller too:whistling2::jester:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

It still tasted ok.

I guess I can't really blame this thread.

I should blame my wife..for not reminding me there was stuff on the grill.

that'll work


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> It still tasted ok.
> 
> I guess I can't really blame this thread.
> 
> ...


Great philosophy: always blame it on the women. Only because its true


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

StripandCaulk said:


> Great philosophy: always blame it on the women. Only because its true


..and you're not even married.

Pretty smart kid :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

For the record...I thought TJ kicked ass on page 2 of this thread.

Some of you other guys had valuable and insightful posts too.

...but I didn't have time to read all of them..I was grilling.

I guess I could go back and read them in their entirety now, but I'm no longer in the mood.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Shut up edgar! That was my idea first! Me and a behr rep are working on this product right now.


lolzzz:notworthy:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> ..and you're not even married.
> 
> Pretty smart kid :thumbsup:


Steve, i believe the key is not to get married:thumbsup: At least all my buddies that are/have been tell me that.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

StripandCaulk said:


> Steve, i believe the key is not to get married:thumbsup:


Damn

Too late!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Robladd, 

You speak of splitting interior primer with a flat on walls...

That's a universe away from mixing some junk primer into finish for a huge exterior, not to mention adding out-of-spec emulsabond into the equation

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Robladd,
> 
> You speak of splitting interior primer with a flat on walls...
> 
> ...


Your right TJ, I was just stating the way contractors do it with the same manufacture and the same product line. Like product with like coating system. I believe is as ole skool as it gets.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, its a big project for your first job in business for yourself. My question to you is; did you estimate the job properly and make the profit you had anticipated?


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> Ok, its a big project for your first job in business for yourself. My question to you is; did you estimate the job properly and make the profit you had anticipated?


It doesnt even matter man, he was wearing whites. Like a true phuckin playa. Thats boss status


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> It doesnt even matter man, he was wearing whites. Like a true phuckin playa.


 Well, he may have lost his shorts on that one. )


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Relax chief, it's the Internet. We do a lot of painting and recognize proper procedures and also notice when some things may not add up. I really don't care what you mixed with what or whether you followed EPA protocols. The house looks nice from what I can tell. Legal or paint issues are on you as a new fledgling independent contractor. I'm glad it turned out good for you and the client, walk on and potentially reflect on the criticism you received as advice for future projects.


How did i not follow protocall? Im insured, lic, lead cert etc. I am not new to this. I am also a volksvagen guy. I build Corrados. I have 13k posts on another site. I k ow thw newbie beatings. Bottom line weather i should have mixed in kilz or not the house got me a legit biz and some money which led to alot more exposure. I worked for a big compa y for a long time and am not a hack.

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

:blink: Sayyyy Whaaaaaaat???????


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, this thread started off ok then KILZ2 was mentioned and it hit's 6 pages.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Eurosportgti said:


> > How did i not follow protocall? Im insured, lic, lead cert etc
> 
> 
> . Too legit
> ...


Basically


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Kills 2?

Please explain.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Kilz2 shouldnt be used by anyone, anywhere, or anytime IMO. Not alone or in an experiment.
Just saying.


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

scottjr said:


> Kilz2 shouldnt be used by anyone, anywhere, or anytime IMO. Not alone or in an experiment.
> Just saying.


Agreed.

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Eurosportgti said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


Sounds like it worked out tho...

Customer happy, you got paid, from what I here quite a bit, especially for an apartment house even tho you mentioned you went over budget. But hey, must not have been by much since you got 3 sprayers and a truck from it... 

It's just that I'm still pacing around trying to figure out the kills 2 thing.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

I started with zero. Nothing. A neg bank acct. The other day i had 5 guys working all day. Not even a min spent standing around. 5 on ladders. 2 spraying and 1 meat head pn the ground. I guess there was no real budget but now i am a company making profit. All in all yalk all the crap u want. O dont thi l im doing bad at alll

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Adam - I think you have enough posts now to add a real sig.

Pat


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

And the 2 coat emulsa bond shutters...........

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Papa Smurf's house?


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Im not a designer. I dont pick colors

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Eurosportgti said:


> Im not a designer. I dont pick colors


I hear that. 

So what type of business model are you planning on running Adam? NC, Repaints, Commercial or just anything that isn't moving to fast?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Adam - Take a deep breath and walk away from this thread. Most of here would of killed to have a utility like this site when we were starting out. Use the search feature and read up on the business section. Knock the chip of your shoulder, learn to take criticism and ask good questions. None of us know it all, there is plenty of room to learn and this can be a fun place from time to time. 

Congrat's on the business and I wish you all the success! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Adam....seriously...I gave you the best advise back at #63. 

Bunch of good guys here, but they'll take the piss out of anyone. 

Start a new thread about puppies or something....they'll all fall in love with you.


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

NEPS.US said:


> Adam - Take a deep breath and walk away from this thread. Most of here would of killed to have a utility like this site when we were starting out. Use the search feature and read up on the business section. Knock the chip of your shoulder, learn to take criticism and ask good questions. None of know it all, there is plenty of room to learn and this can be a fun place from time to time.
> 
> Congrat's on the business and I wish you all the success! :thumbsup:


As you might have noticed its hard for me to express wording over the internet. I am NOT mad at all. I do take a ton of info from this thread. The personal attacks....oh well. it it what it is. On to the next one


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Eurosportgti said:


> oh well. it it what it is. On to the next one


There you go.


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

I have already started the next one BUT ill leave that alone till I build a better rep:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:....I do have pics.............


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It's nothing personal with me, all my criticism pertains to questionable products and "systems". Some things you say don't jive too well. You say you're experienced and worked for a big company and learned a lot but at the same time you used kills2 on trim.

You still didn't answer my question about kills2. 

This is a profession based question.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> It's nothing personal with me, all my criticism pertains to questionable products and "systems". Some things you say don't jive too well. You say you're experienced and worked for a big company and learned a lot but at the same time you used kills2 on trim.
> 
> You still didn't answer my question about kills2.
> 
> ...


We are on page 7...what question are you refering to?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Euro,

Would you do me a PERSONAL favor, check your spelling before hitting the submit button.

I can barely understand the words. Not an attack or a criticism, just a personal request to make it easier on me.

thanks.


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Like i said. Im a Corrado guy. All forums are the same. I expected the beating. I am gonna need some ideas for the next one.






New thread?

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

daArch said:


> Euro,
> 
> Would you do me a PERSONAL favor, check your spelling before hitting the submit button.
> 
> ...


Sorry. Been drivong/responding all day

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Eurosportgti said:


> View attachment 11593
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two coat Emulsa Bond Shutters? Please tell me you didnt mix in Emulsa Bond with both coats  Of course, then again I guess that could go well with the Kilz II trim paint :whistling2: My advice....besides actually taking the time to read some labels on the products you use....Pull up a seat, grab a cup of coffee and start reading. The best of the best in the painting industry post here at PT. (No, I dont claim to be one of them) Do a little more reading and not so much bragging and you might just learn a thing or two  Also, ditch the shutter photo. Delete it from your computer, camera, whatever. Looks unprofessional. Between the blue tarp, bicycles and kids toys in the background, and a spray hose that looks like a monkey layed it out  Ok, Im done. And again....congrats on your first job. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

What is Corrados ?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

1963 Sovereign said:


> What is Corrados ?


A piece of crap Volkswagen


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Eurosportgti said:


> We are on page 7...what question are you refering to?


I'm not sure how you could have missed the question, so again another will recieve the mandatory point blank to the point question:

If you are so experienced like you say, why did you use the most horrible, homeowner primer available, kills 2?

Did you get the question now?

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> why did you use the most horrible, homeowner primer available, kills 2?


Absolutely the WORST I have seen or used in my life.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

There is no primer worse. That is a dare, who will accept the challenge?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

kdpaint said:


> There is no primer worse. That is a dare, who will accept the challenge?


Gladden PVA from HD could definitely give it a run. (I bought it several years ago in Canada, maybe its a different formula, I dunno)


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Lets keep it simple and lets keep this contest pertaining to "stainblocking-bonding" primers.

It will be hard to find a worse one.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Lets keep it simple and lets keep this contest pertaining to "stainblocking-bonding" primers.
> 
> It will be hard to find a worse one.
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


Agreed.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Lets keep it simple and lets keep this contest pertaining to "stainblocking-bonding" primers.
> 
> It will be hard to find a worse one.
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


Then there's that one primer I heard of, but its a secret formula, and specifically made for this one company, that's supposed to stick to oil base semi gloss trim....except it doesn't.


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm not sure how you could have missed the question, so again another will recieve the mandatory point blank to the point question:
> 
> If you are so experienced like you say, why did you use the most horrible, homeowner primer available, kills 2?
> 
> ...


Since you so rudely worded it. Yes. I did! Price. Simple enough for u?

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

what a train wreck we have here.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> what a train wreck we have here.


Some of the best threads start out that way.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Eurosportgti said:


> Since you so rudely worded it. Yes. I did! Price. Simple enough for u?
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


Thanks for the answer. 
So you don't think you could have spent 25 bucks more for lets say bullseye 123? You say you only used one gallon so it would be like 5 bucks more cost to you. 

Lets ignore mixing the one gallon of primer into a five of finish for now...

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Some of the best threads start out that way.


But this one started out all sweetness and light and then...



Eurosportgti said:


> Thanks guys. ALOT scrapping. I used SW woodscapes and on the trim i mixed EB,KILZ2 and a100.


and *then*...


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> It's nothing personal with me, all my criticism pertains to questionable products and "systems". Some things you say don't jive too well. You say you're experienced and worked for a big company and learned a lot but at the same time you used kills2 on trim.
> 
> You still didn't answer my question about kills2.
> 
> ...


Wow, sorry I am late to the party! 

*Please explain to me what is wrong with Killz 2?* 
***********************************************************************
PRODUCT DESCRIPTION
Designed for interior and exterior use, the KILZ 2 5-Gallon White Primer and Sealer features a water-based latex formula that dries to the touch in as little as 30 minutes so that you can apply a second coat in approximately 1 hour. This product is designed to prime, seal and help prevent stains on many surfaces.

KILZ 2 5-Gal. White Primer and Sealer 

Suitable for indoor and *outdoor* use
Ideal for sealing and priming aged masonry, brick, drywall, plaster, *woodwork*, painted metal, paneling, stained areas and glossy surfaces
Can be top coated with latex- and oil-based paints
Water-based latex formula dries quickly to allow recoating in as little as 1 hour
Resists most household stains including crayon, pencil, ink, felt marker, rust and grease for durability
Covers approximately 300 - 400 sq. ft. per gallon depending on the surface porosity
Cleans up with soap and water for your convenience
Actual paint colors may vary from on-screen and printer representations
MFG Brand Name : KILZ
MFG Model # : 182405
MFG Part # : 182405


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

PhillysFinest said:


> Wow, sorry I am late to the party!
> 
> Please explain to me what is wrong with Killz 2?
> ***********************************************************************
> ...


Thats funny. I assume you use it alot?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What's wrong with it?

Long story short, I've tried it.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Eurosportgti said:


> Since you so rudely worded it. Yes. I did! Price. Simple enough for u?
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


Hey Adam, forgive some of these guys in this forum. There are guys that give good ‘constructive criticism’, then there are the so called ‘painters’, that paint with Blue Jeans-on, that go home to their 15 y/o IBM computer, that they got from a yard sale, who give ‘a-hole’ criticism. Without mentioning any names, don’t let these drunk guys rattle your cage! :jester:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Eurosportgti said:


> Thanks guys. ALOT scrapping. I used SW woodscapes and on the trim i mixed EB,KILZ2 and a100.
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


Do you let that mix cook for 15 min then mix it again?
How long can you work with it till it kicks?


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

KIlz2 just try it once and you will..............................................

enough said


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I stand accused and guilty of SELLING Kilz 2. When I managed a mom & pop in the late 80's, the owner got in a case or two. I was there for two years, so was every single can he bought.

One thing about working a college town, people are smart. 

well I guess I AM innocent . . . it did not sell :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Eurosportgti said:


> Sorry. Been drivong/responding all day


don't tell me you text and drive !!! 

well, please don't take any innocents with you.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

PhillysFinest said:


> Hey Adam, forgive some of these guys in this forum. There are guys that give good ‘constructive criticism’, then there are the so called ‘painters’, that paint with Blue Jeans-on, that go home to their 15 y/o IBM computer, that they got from a yard sale, who give ‘a-hole’ criticism. Without mentioning any names, don’t let these drunk guys rattle your cage! :jester:


The color of the clothes you wear has no bearing on the quality of work that one performs . You should haul your head...and shoulders out of your derriere and look around before you judge everybody else . I guess when you are walking down the street some day and take a heart attack...you will turn away all doctors and nurses not dressed in White ??? I think I already know the answer to that one LOL . :jester:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

If you show upon my job and you don't have whites you go home. It's not negotiable.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Oden said:


> If you show upon my job and you don't have whites you go home. It's not negotiable.


Thats cute.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Maybe we aughta have a thread just about what clothes we wear at work. I bet that would be real interesting :whistling2:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> Maybe we aughta have a thread just about what clothes we wear at work. I bet that would be real interesting :whistling2:


Or super gay


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> Or super gay


not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Oden said:


> If you show upon my job and you don't have whites you go home. It's not negotiable.


 LOL...is this ok...he is wearing white ?

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-9elVvHaB0...obsButtCrack_3815_284315_answer_2_xlarge.jpeg


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

daArch said:


> not that there's anything wrong with that


 
So you make it up to Ptown while you were on the cape bill:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup, but I dropped my wallet and had to kick it all the way back to Orleans.

No, never been to P-Town. Well not in the past 37 years, and I went with a young woman and we never saw the outside of the cabin. IYKWIM

I hear the streets scenes are quite entertaining.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

P-town is a fun place to visit and shop as long as your not prejudice.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OH, BTW, hooked up with my old buddy Dan. Went to the squire (Chatham) for dinner. most delicious Tuna steak i ever had. The inside was RED and had a delicious "sauce" on it. And "only" $25 .

And it turns out the guy in charge of the beverage services went to Dan's and my elementary school. He was in my brother's class. (Dan has known him and has become good friends in the past few years)

Small freaking world.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

playedout6 said:


> LOL...is this ok...he is wearing white ?
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-9elVvHaB0...obsButtCrack_3815_284315_answer_2_xlarge.jpeg


Yes. We r very busy right now and he will do nicely. I'd give this guy a tryout.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> P-town is a fun place to visit and shop as long as your not prejudice.


What, a lot of bikers there? :whistling2:


My homophobia was cured after extended stays if S.F. and NOLA. And obviously one can not be homophobic in this business.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> P-town is a fun place to visit and shop as long as your not prejudice.


Yeah ptowns cool, i used to take my ex girlfriend up there and we'd spend the day. Race points pretty cool too, i caught a 41" striper off the beach.

Used to take my jetski and put out at the tip in the harbor, jump the wake behind all the retirees boats..guess they didnt like it too much. I got ticketed by the coast guard, after i outran the harbormaster :laughing:. Jetski went 80mph, turbocharged.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

playedout6 said:


> The color of the clothes you wear has no bearing on the quality of work that one performs . You should haul your head...and shoulders out of your derriere and look around before you judge everybody else . I guess when you are walking down the street some day and take a heart attack...you will turn away all doctors and nurses not dressed in White ??? I think I already know the answer to that one LOL . :jester:


Dude, there are standards that veterans in the business adhere to, and wearing white painters pants is one of them.

Union painters throughout the US are required to wear white painters pants. And they receive the highest hourly wages and benefits among the trade. 

No wonder Union painters, call non-union painters scabs! :blink:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

StripandCaulk said:


> Yeah ptowns cool, i used to take my ex girlfriend up there and we'd spend the day. Race points pretty cool too, i caught a 41" striper off the beach.
> 
> Used to take my jetski and put out at the tip in the harbor, jump the wake behind all the retirees boats..guess they didnt like it too much. I got ticketed by the coast guard, after i outran the harbormaster :laughing:. Jetski went 80mph, turbocharged.


 Striperandcaulk.:whistling2:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> Dude, there are standards that veterans in the business adhere to, and wearing white painters pants is one of them.
> 
> Union painters throughout the US are required to wear white painters pants. And they receive the highest hourly wages and benefits among the trade.
> 
> No wonder Union painters, call non-union painters scabs! :blink:


And then theres those that enjoy self employment, make more than the union guys and dont need to wear whites.

Its cool man you have your pride in it, but its not the end all. Get over it.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> And then theres those that enjoy self employment, make more than the union guys and dont need to wear whites.
> 
> Its cool man you have your pride in it, but its not the end all. Get over it.


Keep fighting the good fight! You and your shadow! :notworthy:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Maybe we aughta have a thread just about what clothes we wear at work. I bet that would be real interesting :whistling2:


:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

+









=


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

So if you wear whites then it's ok to use the lowest quality materials available?

Great logic. I feel a lot less intellegent after reading your post there phillyboy. Seconds after I laughed and realized I wasn't in the twilight zone but that's just how some people are. Carry on with your kills2, have a great night.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

PhillysFinest said:


> Dude, there are standards that veterans in the business adhere to, and wearing white painters pants is one of them.
> 
> Union painters throughout the US are required to wear white painters pants. And they receive the highest hourly wages and benefits among the trade.
> 
> No wonder Union painters, call non-union painters scabs! :blink:


 Union or no union...still has no bearing on the quality of the work performed...just makes you look more important I guess in a big city...small man and big truck theory ...shrug...I guess !


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

playedout6 said:


> Union or no union...still *has no bearing on the quality of the work performed*...just makes you look more important I guess in a big city...small man and big truck theory ...shrug...I guess !


*I never said it did*... As an apprentice, I was taught that real painters wear whites and scabs do not. Did I miss the boat? :jester:


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

Eurosportgti said:


> I started with zero. Nothing. A neg bank acct. *The other day i had 5 guys working all day.* Not even a min spent standing around. *5 on ladders.* 2 spraying and 1 meat head pn the ground. I guess there was no real budget but now i am a company making profit. All in all yalk all the crap u want. O dont thi l im doing bad at alll
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


 
Those guys on your payroll, covered with workmans comp? or are the subbing and all have their own insurances?

If not, it's the type of scenario that gets me underbid alot of times.


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> So if you wear whites then *it's ok to use the lowest quality materials available*?
> 
> Great logic. I feel a lot less intellegent after reading your post there phillyboy. Seconds after I laughed and realized I wasn't in the twilight zone but that's just how some people are. Carry on with your *kills2*, have a great night.
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


Yes, unless you are a chemist or you have performed time tested studies on paint longevity, durability, coverage etc, you are (with your less intelligent mind), merely stating your opinion!  Thank you very much Sir! 

Hope you at least wear clean Jeans to paint them dog houses tomorrow!?! lol :blink:


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Eurosportgti said:


> Ok. Im done letting you guys take personal shots at me. I have not been tide or disrespectful to a single one of you. Im done. Of you want to talk msg me
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


Adam, you seem like a nice guy and I appreciate anyone with the guts to start a business, especially in a trade as competitive as painting. That being said, the paint-primer-additive witches brew thing is kind of... well... stupid. I am familiar with split coats although I've never done it myself, and if you ever have a problem the manufacturers are going to laugh in your face. What on earth is wrong with the "old school" method of prime, then paint?

Oh, and just for future reference, when that squiggly red line appears under a word, it means you made a spelling mistake.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> *I never said it did*... As an apprentice, I was taught that real painters wear whites and scabs do not. Did I miss the boat? :jester:


Yup, you missed the boat. Whether or not a guy is wearing whites tells me NOTHING about what kind of painter he is. It just tells me he likes to wear white pants.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

PhillysFinest said:


> Yes, unless you are a chemist or you have performed time tested studies on paint longevity, durability, coverage etc, you are (with your less intelligent mind), merely stating your opinion!  Thank you very much Sir!
> 
> Hope you at least wear clean Jeans to paint them dog houses tomorrow!?! lol :blink:


So you can't tell if something is a quality material by using and testing it in the field? In the end, tell me what the hell else matters?

We can end the fruitless conversation now, I want my brain back thanks.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> Union painters throughout the US are required to wear white painters pants. And they receive the highest hourly wages and benefits among the trade.


There is no question that whenever union painters aren't LAID OFF they make good money. and fortunately for them, they have plenty of time to keep those nice pants sparkling white while they're LAID OFF!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Man this thread just got super ugly. 

Philly you suck

Everybody else is cool.

Im out, girls next door have a fridge of beer


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I hope Euro posts a pic of the 'second' house he paints as his own company...

.


----------



## pucks101 (Mar 29, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Holly Sh!t. I wonder if we could mix our primer with wood putty,crackshot, caulk and the paint and just apply 2 coats.


Don't tell anybody, but Behr is releasing a new paint with these ingredients next month. It's called Ultra Premium Plus Plus Plus Plus.....


----------



## pucks101 (Mar 29, 2012)

Eurosportgti said:


> I started with zero. Nothing. A neg bank acct. The other day i had 5 guys working all day. Not even a min spent standing around. 5 on ladders. 2 spraying and 1 meat head pn the ground. I guess there was no real budget but now i am a company making profit. All in all yalk all the crap u want. O dont thi l im doing bad at alll
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


Hey, this is driving me crazy trying to read your posts, and I haven't said anything about your chemistry experiment, so I'm not picking on you, but your typos are making me carsick.


----------



## ImagelinePainting (Jun 18, 2010)

Can't believe I read all this thread... It was pretty entertaining tho!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> Yes, unless you are a chemist or you have performed time tested studies on paint longevity, durability, coverage etc, you are (with your less intelligent mind), merely stating your opinion!  Thank you very much Sir!
> 
> Hope you at least wear clean Jeans to paint them dog houses tomorrow!?! lol :blink:


Sweet! I'm buying all my paint from Walmart from now on. I hear they sell white Dickerson in the clothing section...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Somebody should start a "Union" thread. I dont think we've ever discussed that topic before.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow- this is becoming the new thread to hope to die!! 

Cool!


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Finished pics Thur...Until then im done


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Eurosportgti said:


> Finished pics Thur...Until then im done


If it lasts that long. The lock might just be in before then.


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I hope Euro posts a pic of the 'second' house he paints as his own company...
> 
> .


its already been started........Prep just about done.....Paint fri-sat


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> If it lasts that long. The lock might just be in before then.


They shoot horses don't they...?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Prep?

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

10 pages and 192 replies. Im offended. How come none of my threads are this popular?  Thats it!!!!! Im leaving and never coming back. Lol


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Prep?
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


the top half of the house is ceder shakes and the bottom is reg clap board. It was stripped to bear wood 13 yrs ago. Its is peeling in alot of spots so after i washed and scrapped it the owner wanted Peel bond so im finishing that up tomm....Yes prep


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Sweet! I'm buying all my paint from Walmart from now on. I hear they sell white Dickerson in the clothing section...


I believe they are "Dickies"!

And yes, Walmart sells Kilz - dirt cheap!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Eurosportgti said:


> the top half of the house is ceder shakes and the bottom is reg clap board. It was stripped to bear wood 13 yrs ago. Its is peeling in alot of spots so after i washed and scrapped it the owner wanted Peel bond so im finishing that up tomm....Yes prep


You could always save time and mix the peel bond in with the finish paint :whistling2:


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Man this thread just got super ugly.
> 
> Philly you suck
> 
> ...


Awww man, I am just a ball buster! Come on, don't be a wuss!!!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Woodland said:


> 10 pages and 192 replies. Im offended. How come none of my threads are this popular?  Thats it!!!!! Im leaving and never coming back. Lol


No kidding. I am tired of these turning into discussions on whites/ brushes/ rollers, when it has no bearing on the topic. If you have nothing valuable to add, go bleach your fricken pants and wash some sleeves.

OP. Spell check, I hope you don't quote like that, it pisses me off to read that garbled crap. 

Also, educate yourself as much as you can on business, painting techniques, datasheets, join PDCA, and search this forum. I am a much different painter and business person since I found this place. It can be humbling and informative.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Woodland said:


> 10 pages and 192 replies. Im offended. How come none of my threads are this popular?  Thats it!!!!! Im leaving and never coming back. Lol





Woodland said:


> You could always save time and mix the peel bond in with the finish paint :whistling2:


Mike - You blew it! You should have started a new thread with that and then you could have had that humongous post count you've always dreamed of. :yes:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Peel bond to prime Cedar. I predict a "Tannin Bleed" thread in the near future. Or maybe a "Paint bubbles on cedar shakes" thread?


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Woodland said:


> Peel bond to prime Cedar. I predict a "Tannin Bleed" thread in the near future. Or maybe a "Paint bubbles on cedar shakes" thread?


Hey Woodland, I am watching your videos on YouTube...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> Hey Woodland, I am watching your videos on YouTube...


Cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Woodland said:


> Peel bond to prime Cedar. I predict a "Tannin Bleed" thread in the near future. Or maybe a "Paint bubbles on cedar shakes" thread?


I never said peelbond to prime cedar. All i said was top half was ceder shakes

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Eurosportgti said:


> I never said peelbond to prime cedar. All i said was top half was ceder shakes
> 
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


My bad


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

As a passive observer to this, and many other epic threads, I have to say, Eurosport has taken criticism better than any of the other inadvertent "Thread of Doom" starters. Lesser posters would have started the boring name calling bit by now...:thumbup:


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I certainly agree . :thumbup: I hope he hangs around .


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, stick around Euro. I got worked for my first posting, but I had already learned so much from lurking that I wanted to learn a lot more!


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> Yeah, stick around Euro. I got worked for my first posting, but I had already learned so much from lurking that I wanted to learn a lot more!


Im not going anywhere

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> As a passive observer to this, and many other epic threads, I have to say, Eurosport has taken criticism better than any of the other inadvertent "Thread of Doom" starters. Lesser posters would have started the boring name calling bit by now...:thumbup:


Yes, it looks like Adam has survived and passed stage 1 of initiation. :thumbsup: We will see how he does on stage II :whistling2:


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Woodland said:


> Yes, it looks like Adam has survived and passed stage 1 of initiation. :thumbsup: We will see how he does on stage II :whistling2:


Teaser....









Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Let me guess - 27 man hours and $180 in materials.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Let me guess - 27 man hours and $180 in materials.


No way man this time it was kilz2 all the way, just tinted. 25 man hours


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> No way man this time it was kilz2 all the way, just tinted. 25 man hours


:blink: Just buy a pair and you will finally be a real painter!

StripandCaulk? That name sounds kinda sexy! But I am drinking at the moment!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

mpminter said:


> There is no question that whenever union painters aren't LAID OFF they make good money. and fortunately for them, they have plenty of time to keep those nice pants sparkling white while they're LAID OFF!


Only because you show great ignorance of what you think you know and at the same time I got my pension statement from my union hall in the mail today From which I read-

years of service-16 yrs

Hours worked-32,130 hrs


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Oden said:


> Only because you show great ignorance of what you think you know and at the same time I got my pension statement from my union hall in the mail today From which I read-
> 
> years of service-16 yrs
> 
> Hours worked-32,130 hrs


Putting in some hours there Oden.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Oden said:


> I got my pension statement from my union hall in the mail today From which I read-
> 
> years of service-16 yrs
> 
> Hours worked-32,130 hrs


Not bad. Now I gotta go see if mine came today. Then again, the last few years they have been kinda depressing. My pension took a hard hit in 2008


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Oden said:


> Only because you show great ignorance of what you think you know and at the same time I got my pension statement from my union hall in the mail today From which I read-
> 
> years of service-16 yrs
> 
> Hours worked-32,130 hrs


I was in the painters union in 1986 thru 1990. I worked many a hours and made a ton of cash, then I started my own biz... 

We used to say, "the good painters worked, and the bums stayed home"!

Just saying!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> I was in the painters union in 1986 thru 1990. I worked many a hours and made a ton of cash, then I started my own biz...
> 
> We used to say, "the good painters worked, and the bums stayed home"!
> 
> Just saying!


I always worked. Year round. Sometimes more hours than I wanted to. If I wasnt self employed I would probably go back.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

PhillysFinest said:


> :blink: Just buy a pair and you will finally be a real painter!
> 
> StripandCaulk? That name sounds kinda sexy! But I am drinking at the moment!


Great jerry sandusky joined painttalk..


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

StripandCaulk said:


> Great jerry sandusky joined painttalk..


Well, he does have a lot of time to kill.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

That name shouldnt even be mentioned here. What that guy did was beyond horrible. Theres nothing funny about it at all.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Moving right along......this thread is now 12 pages. Im jealous. Is it too late for me to start a thread on the first house I did with my new business? It was two years ago. It was an Aura job


----------



## paintin john (Apr 18, 2007)

I think you should have a kept your mix of paints a trade secret!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Nuff said...

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice TJ

But my question is..what kind of paint did you decide to mix that with?


----------



## Hanger in VT (Aug 5, 2008)

Eurosportgti said:


> the top half of the house is ceder shakes and the bottom is reg clap board. It was stripped to bear wood 13 yrs ago. Its is peeling in alot of spots so after i washed and scrapped it the owner wanted Peel bond so im finishing that up tomm....Yes prep




Two old houses in a row that have previously been stripped down to bare wood? Lucky for you, huh? 

Peel Bond, being a high build primer, is usually used where the profile of multiple layers of paint is visible. Not what one might expect from a house that was stripped to bare wood 13 years ago. I'm so confused.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This thread is chock full of riddles and rhymes and the tuneo don't jive, but I keep coming towards it, compelled beyond any control like Odysseus to the sirens...

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> This thread is chock full of riddles and rhymes and the tuneo don't jive, but I keep coming towards it, compelled beyond any control like Odysseus to the sirens...
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


or...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> Nice TJ
> 
> But my question is..what kind of paint did you decide to mix that with?


Well it's a interior with some water stains so just some walmart stuff that was on sale, I was there anyways getting some high end electronics. Figured why waste time with two coats, mix it up and one coat you are done. I saved 4 bucks a gallon using this paint too.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

Peel bond sucks! It does not do what it claims. It says it can be sprayed wet up to 40 mils. The spots i scraped are not 40 mils deep. Ive measured. Of course 40 mils wet will dry down to about 20 which is about the depth of what im trying to level. The sherwin rep came to this house and said try 2 coats at 40 mils. Using a wet gauge i did the second coat that way. Looks like i rattle canned over it. Today i tried a 3/4 nap roller and laid it obe to almost sagging point. Still nothing. At noon went out and bought a gallon of ready patch and just featherwd the edges. Tomm sand those down and peel bond over that just to seal it in. The stuff does NOT build up at all. Retail is 290 a 5 gal. Sobce the customer asked for it on the 2 houses im doing for them i got a deal but its qasting time and money at this point so we will see how tomm goes.

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

Woodland said:


> That name shouldnt even be mentioned here. What that guy did was beyond horrible. Theres nothing funny about it at all.


Hey Woodland, you are a smart man! Now Strip&Calk? I didn't realize he was a 9 y/o girl! But from the way he acts, I should have known better! :jester:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Well it's a interior with some water stains so just some walmart stuff that was on sale, I was there anyways getting some high end electronics. Figured why waste time with two coats, mix it up and one coat you are done. I saved 4 bucks a gallon using this paint too.
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


While you're there, pick up some new painter whites too. :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

While wearing your whites, you may get potential customer bites.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

researchhound said:


> While you're there, pick up some new painter whites too. :whistling2:


And also some white rags


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

benthepainter said:


> And also some white rags


nice!


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Eurosportgti said:


> Ok buddy. Who said anything about a pic warrenty? I know the owner personally. The house was stripped. This is the second time its beeen painted since. Like i said msg me ig you have an issue. Not my forst rodeo bud. I am lic, lead cert and a llc. From 1 far away pic you camt tell sh!t so you dont know what your talki g about. Ill give you the address and you cam go see it yoyrself since your so concerned. I have nothing to worrry about bit getting paid and thats not a problem. My work speaks for itself amd *i have a line waitimg on me*
> ........
> I love internet tough guys
> Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


 
That explains a lot!
To be honest, I had my suspicion, just was not going to say anything.

Just kidding, just kidding!


Congrats on hanging tough.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Adam,please fix your signature...(Powerwashi.g) It is driving me nuts! 

By the way great looking 1st project.Congrats!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

And while you fix your sig, please set it up in the user control panel. You cannot drop company names in the regular post area.

Thanks.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## Eurosportgti (Jun 17, 2012)

DeanV said:


> And while you fix your sig, please set it up in the user control panel. You cannot drop company names in the regular post area.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


Fixed

Adam's Painting and Powerwashi.g


----------



## HomePaintingTampa (Jul 1, 2012)

*Take photos of your first jobs*

If you can show new clients before and after photos it well help your sales. Get some testimonials from happy clients too.


----------

